
Idea: A simple Dropbox-based web service - davewiner
http://scripting.com/2013/11/22/specASimpleDropboxbasedWebService
======
_pius
Here are a few services that do this already:

[https://www.harp.io/](https://www.harp.io/)

[http://www.site44.com/](http://www.site44.com/)

